# Denholm ship managemant



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

Information about two officers I sailed with:-
Neil Campbell-Kerr from Belfast Chief Officer when I was first trip cadet on ore carrier Ormsary in 1963.
Dennis Proudfoot from Cornwall, Chief Officer when I was cadet on Port Campbell and Second Mate when he was Captain of Industria.
All with Denholm Ship Management..


----------



## Kingham SJ (Dec 11, 2008)

This might be of some help.Get in touch with Stephen Card or John Cassels they might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Kingham SJ said:


> This might be of some help.Get in touch with Stephen Card or John Cassels they might be able to point you in the right direction.


Depends on what information he wants !.


----------

